# Bullhead Identification?



## Cody Cromer (May 17, 2017)

I initially thought it was a Yellow Bullhead because they're the most common and it looks yellow, but everywhere I look it says that they have white chin barbels, which this one does not, so would it be a yellow, brown, or black Bullhead??


----------



## Cody Cromer (May 17, 2017)




----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

brown I would say


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Rainy Day Reference.

North American Records: 
Black Bullhead, 8lb 15oz, 
Brown Bullhead, 6lb 2oz, 
Yellow Bullhead, 4lb 8oz
Channel Cat, Typically 15-25 inches, can reach over 40 inches. Usually weighs 2-10 pounds, can reach 37 pounds.*
*Flathead catfish, Typically 20-40 inches, can reach nearly 60 inches. Usually weighs 10-40 pounds, occasionally reaches 60-80 pounds*
*Save these Ohio Links in your favorites,,,,,,, you'll use them again!*

Coverall,,,,, 80 Wildlife species;
https://web.archive.org/web/2013092...o_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/tabid/6491/Default.aspx

Just Fish;
https://web.archive.org/web/2013093...pecies_a_to_z/AZFish/tabid/17913/Default.aspx

Note the number of Anal Fin 'Bones',,, & the shape of the Tail Fin,,,,, & how large the '3 Bullheads' can get.
One guy, sitting under the bridge, mentioned that he can only catch "SMALL CATFISH".
Most likely,,,,,,, all bullheads.?

Channel Cat








FLATHEAD CATFISH


















BLACK BULLHEAD









BROWN BULLHEAD









YELLOW BULLHEAD


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

That's a yellow


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As mentioned, the chin barbels are darker, suggesting it's a brown bullhead.


----------



## Cody Cromer (May 17, 2017)

I tea


M.Magis said:


> As mentioned, the chin barbels are darker, suggesting it's a brown bullhead.


I really want to think that, but I counted the anal fin rays and there's 21 of what I counted. I could have counted wrong but the odnr website says blacks have 17-21 and browns have 22-24. And I guess they usually have mottling in their sides which this one doesn't really appear to have. Maybe it's just because it's bigger though. I do think it is a brown though.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Cody Cromer said:


> View attachment 237919
> I tea
> 
> I really want to think that, but I counted the anal fin rays and there's 21 of what I counted. I could have counted wrong but the odnr website says blacks have 17-21 and browns have 22-24. And I guess they usually have mottling in their sides which this one doesn't really appear to have. Maybe it's just because it's bigger though. I do think it is a brown though.



Counting the anal rays is the proper way of identification. I would agree that it's black.


----------

